
Homebrew is collecting anonymous aggregate user behaviour analytics by default - dsr12
http://docs.brew.sh/Analytics.html
======
dsr12
Homebrew has begun gathering anonymous aggregate user behaviour analytics and
reporting these to Google Analytics. To turn it off, please run

brew analytics off

